# Any Cheap Hotels in Wildwood - Cape May Area?



## EtownMike (Jul 22, 2004)

OK, I know there are no cheap hotels, but can someone recommend a couple that are less expensive than others? Anywhere from North Wildwood to Cape May.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hotels*

It depends on what you are looking for....I would try The Simpson Motel, The Country Motel or the Off Shore Hotel. All are in Rio Grande..


----------



## EtownMike (Jul 22, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I'm just looking for the basic bed and shower kind of place. Maybe a little closer to the water?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings EtownMike!

If you just need a place to crash, try the Bates Motel in North Wildwood (yup, that's really the name!) The going rate was $25.00/night for two if you paid ca$h....

The Days Inn in Wildwood was a great value in November ($55.00 night for two last year) and you have a beach view, but now they're up to $99.00/night and a three day minmum stay. The Wildwoods Chamber of Commerce has done a good job of booking weekend events in the "off season", and motel prices are rising....


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings (again) Etown Mike!

You can try the Mediterranean....


----------



## EtownMike (Jul 22, 2004)

The Bates Motel!! I could have fun with that one. I found the Mediterranean on Yahoo, but most of the bottom end places aren't listed anywhere.
The last time I stayed down there turns out to be longer ago than I thought, probably 25 years. I'm pretty sure it was up on 1st or 2nd Ave. There was nothing but the road between the hotel and the water. There were rocks and railing similar to IRI, but with several short jetties jutting out. The motel was one of those old single level places and has probably been replaced with something bigger.


----------

